# Lotus Pen Review



## PenWorks (Jun 30, 2006)

Okay, so another night I forced myself into the sweat shop.

Here is a review of another new kit from CSU, the Lotus.
If you saw my review of the Imperial, well this pen is his cousin.
They share the same tube width, so you can use the same drill bits 15/32 & 35/64. Just the length of the tube is different on both.
Same brushed & polished finish to the metal end pieces. The nib coupler however has a nice trim ring added to it. Again the cap threads are on the front section and not the nib coupler.
The clip left me real disappointed. They just robbed a Statesmen clipand put it on this pen. I do not think it matches the pen at all. If you are going to go threw the trouble of designing a new high end pen, well design a new clip as well. This to me is a big short fall. JMO I really like the clip, but on the Statesmen.







Pen parts, finish is top grade as should be expected for this type of kit. Pretty straight forward, just cut two straight barrels.






The bottom pen tube is shared in width from other pens, from the top,
Lotus, Imperial, Statesmen.






Some Tru Stone blanks from CSU, you don't need a very long blank to make this pen.






Pen part fittings are the same size as the Imperial.






Pen comes with two tone steel nib, threaded cap works great, pen does not post, and is supplied with an ink cartridge and no converter.






Again the finished product. This is the Bianco Nero Tru Stone blank, The other, Asian Pink coral turned out to be a dud, very bla and did not put the pen together.

So there you have it, you can make your own call if you want to buy, make and try & sell this pen.

I'm just the messanger


----------



## johncrane (Jun 30, 2006)

I thik to comment on it you would have to have it in your hand its hard to say  Anthony I think your right about the clip. I have ordered the three new kits all rollerballs. will see what there like soon.


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks again Anthony for taking the time to write a review. The clip is a big problem and why oh why has Craft Supply continued to not supply a converter with a $70.00 kit? Who knows. I'm not quite sure if I like the brushed finish look but I guess I'm more curious to know how they sell. I have a few of the new kits waiting for me to get in the shop.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Anthony.


----------



## woodwish (Jun 30, 2006)

Appreciate these write-ups Anthony, very helpful.  I think all of the reviews belong in one place as a reference for future use by all IAP folks.  Thanks again!


----------



## pete00 (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks for taking the time to do this....


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Anthony,  I've got the lotus on the way so this was very nice to see and get an idea on the kit.  I agree, these all should be in one place. Postings like this would be very helpful for all us new turners. []


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes, the clip does look out of place on that pen. One similar to what's on the Emperor would have been better (ie, flat with some detailing on it).


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks, Anthony, I have several of these coming and the thing that has always thrown me off about this kit is the clip. Maybe they'll rethink it and release a new clipped version. It just doesn't seem to match the pen at all and almost looks like an after thought. JMO. Again, thanks for the review. Like Jonathan, I'm looking forward to seeing how they sell.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice work Anthony, thanks for doing it. That's a great pen there.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 11, 2006)

As always, an excellent write up Anthony, thanks for posting[]
Awesome looking pen!


----------



## Dario (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice review Anthony.

Can we have a side by side pic of Emperor, Lotus and Imperial? []

Can't believe I didn't reply to this LOL.  I know I've seen it before...or was that the Imperial review? [?]  Old age is scary.


----------



## scubaman (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Can we have a side by side pic of Emperor, Lotus and Imperial?


I have a size comparison in my gallery at the guild.  http://www.penmakersguild.com/gallery.php?gallery=kleinhenzr&page=151 .  There was also a review also in case you're interested http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PenMakersGuild/message/4835 and a correction in the next msg


----------



## Dario (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Rich.  

I just saw that this weekend and admired the pens but never paid much attention which kits were used [:I]

The Lotus and Jr Emperor looks very promising.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 13, 2006)

When I first saw the picture of this one, the clip turned me off instantly.  I really like this clip on the Statesman, but not on this.  I don't plan to order any because of that.


----------

